# John Deere M loader



## WhopperStopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find a fully hydraulic loader for either a 51 JD 40 or a JD model M? I have about given up!

WS


----------



## Bedford24 (Sep 28, 2011)

Check out this link.. Todd's Tractor Pages Good Luck as these tractors are built for light Farm Work and with a Loader can be extremely dangerous because of the center of gravity and wheel base... JD had a hydraulic valve kit (obsolete) and I have the literature somewhere on it but that was only to accomodate some attachments that came out later that had a single acting cylinder and the kits to put three point Hitch Kits on the M and early 40's made from the M.. ( I think on Todd's Page too.) No Loader ever made for this model or tractor with this same profile- I have seen Home Made Loaders that made it impossible to steer using pipe that basically were useless because weight if the Loader with even a small bucket and then add the load you couldn't raise it up high because the pivot in the front axle they would almost turn over - the engines can not handle a front mount pump and this adds to the Danger because a pump would cause such Parasitic Loss you may not have the power to recover from and near accident.. Hope Todd's Page helps


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

Many loaders of this era were equiped with a trip bucket as their main purpose was only to load manure, your gonna be hard pressed to find a fully hydraulic one (though they are out there) but JD did make loaders for this size machine as did aftermarket suppliers,, big problem now is the machines are 60+ yrs old and some attachments are hard to find, so if your looking for a JD loader they are out there and come up for sale but you will be waiting they arent plentiful. As said these loaders arent as "friendly" as the ones made today,, many have only a trip bucket and only use single action lift cylinders (no down pressure). Any loader is gonna make the machine difficult to steer (difficult not impossible) and with most loaders, will affect the stability of the machine and place stress on the front axle, the hyds arent modern and likely be slower than a machine from today. But if you have the tooling and time along with the desire one could be made,, shoot they hang em on little garden tractors and most folk survive.


----------



## WhopperStopper (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and great insight. I am looking for a unit to actually do some work with. A trip bucket won't cut it. I guess I am best off to change my scope of thought to something a little newer.

Thanks again!

WS


----------

